# ...



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Awwww congrats too you both


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I already knew that he was a little stud muffin!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

MASSIVE CONGRATS!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Wooow that is great!!!  I hope my Billy does as well once we start our showing career.......


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

.....


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Good luck to you!! i'll be thinking of you guys!  I know you'll be fine...... don't even worry about it :wink: . I'm starting with Billie's showing career in January here in continental Europe, but since I'll be moving to UK some time soon I'll probably give it a go up there as well...... we'll see how it goes :shock: .


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

Aww congrats!, keep us updated, I cant wait to see his first litter
mia
x


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww thats fantastic news Vicki  Im so pleased for you

And i cant wait to see the little ones 8)


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

....


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

What happened to this post? :?


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Hmmm... what happened? Can't see anything Chihuahua lady mentioned?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I think when some people left the forum they deleted alot of their posts.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Yep :wink:


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Wow - that must have been a LOT of work... deleting ALL of your post...

Kari - how long would it take you to delete your 10,000+ posts???


----------

